# erste hilfe 225+



## Dangen-Gnom (26. Januar 2009)

Bin Erste Hilfe auf 225 will es höher machen muss ich da ein Buch kaufen oder muss ich ein Quest machen?


----------



## Thaielb (26. Januar 2009)

Dangen-Gnom schrieb:


> Bin Erste Hilfe auf 225 will es höher machen muss ich da ein Buch kaufen oder muss ich ein Quest machen?




Schau doch mal in einen der zahlreichen guides zu dem Thema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten einfach mal in eienr Hauptstadt zu einem Erste-Hilfe-Lehrer gehen, der gibt Dir einen Quest, der Dich nach Theramore führt (Allianz). Alles weitere sagt Dir der Lehrer dort vor Ort.


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Allianz: Irgendwo in Theramore
Horde: Hammerfall, beim Traumchirungen direkt in dem Haus links neben Eingang

Da muss man dann ne kurze Quest machen und man hat 225+


----------

